# Setting up a connection on two computers with a router



## SimianRaticus (Apr 21, 2007)

Okay, so I'm trying to set up a connection on two different computers, and I just today got a router (which I have connected properly and everything), but I'm having trouble getting this to work.

I'm not sure exactly what's wrong, but on the other computer (the one which previously did not have internet access) I'm unable to connect to the internet. There were two installation discs: one that I needed for setting up the router (which was installed in the room which previously had internet access), and another one that I used in the other room (the one which previously didn't have internet access). Now, everything's working okay in the first room, but in the second room, there's a section of the prompt that asks me to select these three different devices and it says that if you don't know which to select, select the one with the greatest signal strength, and I did that, but after selecting connect, it says something along the lines of "cannot find access point."


Is it because the Verizon software isn't installed on that computer? Forgive me if this is obvious, but I have little knowledge to know things like this actually work.

Edit: Oh, and also, just thought I'd mention that the network adapter is hooked up on the second computer (the one without the router and modem). I don't know if that's relevant at all, but I thought I should mention it.


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

Well TBH knowing what exact (model numbers) equipment you have, and on what machine and where in a clear way to see how your set up would be a great help, but there are numerous reasons you could be having issues so knowing what you have would help us.

Also how each is connected as well would help, is one\both wireless\wired ? (it appears one is wireless at least)
But as a start go onto the main PC and tell it to look for the other PC and grant it access, you will probably need to go into your routers settings to do that, then enter the codes required to access the router into the one that can't connect, you will find by giving a name to your router it will make it easier to see when searching for your connection, because it sounds like you have neighbours using wireless networks as well and your picking up their signals as well, you may also need to set\change what channel your devices are on, this will help them be more secure than leaving it on it's preset one probably, hopefully this will get you started with a few things to look at, but more info will help us to help you more.


----------



## SimianRaticus (Apr 21, 2007)

Okay, I hate being one those people, but could you please slow down a little? I'm a novice when it comes to these things, so could you please go in steps?

As far as the router I'm using, it's a Linksys Wireless-G, and the model is WRT54G.

I was using the Linksys live assistance, but I can't seem to get a hold of anyone now. I'm not sure if it's my connection (although I doubt it, I'm not having trouble with any other sites) or if it's something with the site itself. Anyway, before I was disconnected with the guy who was assisting me, he was telling me to go into my network connections, select wireless connection, then view wireless networks, and then connect. But every option was greyed out, so I couldn't do that.

Also, there seem to be two network connection icons on the taskbar on the wireless machine. One seems to connect (although I'm not actually connected to the internet) and disconnect constantly, while the other simply stays disconnected. I'm not sure if that's relevant or not, but I thought I should mention it.


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

NP, I'm hardly an advanced user with these things either, but I can hopefully guide you enough to find what is needed to sort this.

OK I'm starting to go through the manual and may find bits to help as we go along, but you still haven't clearly stated what is in each PC to connect ?
Do you have a wireless card in one or both of the PC's ?
Are you connecting one of the PC's via cable to the router ?

Sorry to be a pain but it helps me draw a picture in my mind so I can think of what options you have available.
Now the 2 connections you mention on your task bar, to me thats probably just because you have 2 Ethernet\connection ports on that PC, my PC has 2 Ethernet ports so both show near my clock even though only one shows as connected, so thats what I suspect you may have so you know why it is there.

OK now lets see what you have done on the working PC while I await your reply about the other (problem) PC.
When you installed it did you us the wizard to set up your connection ? or did you set it manually ?
Next have you logged into the router yet ?
I'm guessing you probably haven't, so to do this type (or copy & paste) the following number into your browser address bar as though you were entering a web address, copy it the same as you see it


> 192.168.1.1


A password request page will appear, leave the User Name field blank, use the default password admin, then click the OK button.

You should now be in the main control panel of your router, the 2 things I would do first to aid securing your network is to add a username and change the default password, but obviously make sure you remember what this is or you could end up having problems if you need to go back into it in the future.

Now the following is from the manual, and is what we need to address, but to do this correctly we need to know the exact model of ALL devices wireless or not to tell you your best settings to use.


> The Wireless Tab - Basic Wireless Settings
> The basic settings for wireless networking are set on this screen.
> Wireless Network Mode. From this drop-down menu, you can select the wireless standards running on your
> network. If you have both 802.11g and 802.11b devices in your network, keep the default setting, Mixed. If you
> ...


But ideally you want to be using WPA security as it offers the strongest protection, again make sure you remember any password you use, you will need to enter this info into the other PC when we get there, it's been a while since I last set up a wireless connection, but you may need t find your address to give it to the router so it can allow the other PC, if this happens you can do this by doing the following.


> 1. Click Start and Run. In the Open field, enter cmd. Press the Enter key or click the OK button.
> 2. At the command prompt, enter ipconfig /all. Then press the Enter key.


I think this is more than enough for now, even I'm not sure if I've missed anything so far in all this lol, just remember while in the routers control panel make sure you don't change anything you don't understand or you could mess up your connection or make your network vulnerable to let others into your connection, bu once you've had a look round in the panel a lot of things should start to make sense, thats what I found anyway, but reply with the info I asked for, and say how you got on with this so far compare to what I've put here and we can go from there.


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

Hello SimianRaticus, welcome to TSF. 

You don't need the verizon software on the second computer. 

It sounds like you are using both the configuration utility that came with the wireless adapter and windows wireless zero configuration utility. If that's the case, you need to disable one of them. I'd suggest using windows wireless zero, it's a lot less confusing to use and it seems to work with most adapters. Go to start>run type in services.msc. Scroll to the end of the services list in the right pane, right click on windows wireless zero, select properties. In the center of the box, make sure startup type is automatic. Toward the bottom, verify that it's status is started. If you have the utility that came with the adapter installed, disable it or uninstall it.

If you've already setup encryption and you are having problems, before following 8210's excellent advice, do yourself a favor and reset the router to factory defaults, then set the ssid only in the router as per his instructions. Now when you turn on your second computer, you should see one wireless icon in the notification area. Right click on it, choose view available wireless networks. You should see your network listed. Highlight it and click connect. It may take a minute or two to connect. Now that you've connected without encryption, you should set up encryption as per 8210's guidance. If you are connected to your router but not to the internet, reboot the modem and router - unplug power from both for one minute. plug in modem. wait another minute, plug in router. One of the most prevalent mistakes users make when setting up a network is not rebooting properly. It needs to be done whenever you change what's on the end of the wire coming out of the device. If you are using a telephony modem, it has to be rebooted by way of a reset button on the back (they have backup batteries).

After you set your encryption in the router, the next time you try to connect, you'll have to enter the wep or wpa key. It takes a little longer this way, but at least you know every step of the way what the issue is rather than trying to figure out if it's the encryption keys, basic wireless settings, advanced, etc.


----------

